# My Linksys Router Periodically Drops Connection



## herbyhancok (May 5, 2006)

Hello, this is my first post so please excuse me if this is in the wrong section of the forums.

I am using Verizon DSL, I have a Westell 6100 modem and a Linksys WRT54G v5 router.

Previous to buying this router I had no real issues with the connection, but since I hooked up this router I have been having connection issues. I have two computers in the house, one is wired directly to the router, the other uses wireless. Regardless of which computer I'm using the connection periodically drops(about every 3-5 mins.) for a handful of seconds. It's no big deal, but is very frustrating whenever I try to play any online videogames.

I was just wondering if someone could help point me in the right direction. Any help's appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My first stop would be to properly configure the Westell 6100 for use with a router. How to put the Westell 6100 into Bridge Mode


----------



## herbyhancok (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, my configurations for my modem are identical to what's provided there.

Like I said, it's working, but the router's just dropping the connection periodically. I don't know whether the problem lies in the settings of my router or what.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

First make sure your firmware for your router is up to date. You should have version 1.00.6. The early firmware has issues. 

Make sure you have configured your router for PPPoE with your DSL user name and password. Also make sure Keep Alive or 30 second redial is enabled.

Do not use your DSL software on your computer to connect. Your connection should be on solid once the router is in place. Just open a web browser and you should be able to hit the Internet.

JamesO


----------



## herbyhancok (May 5, 2006)

Nope nothing, I've even used a guide on setting up Linksys routers with my model modem found here:
http://www.dslreports.com/r0/downlo...f518ac4e26e95c/Case6445LinksysWestell6100.zip

I've been digging around on the internet all evening trying to figure this out. From what I've found on other websites it's an issue with Linksys' firmware, also it seems there's no third party firmware for the WRT54G v5 router I have.


----------

